# Rag Rollers



## labellavita7 (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay, so I saw the post about wanting to get long, flowy curls, and someone mentioned rag rollers.  I googled it and I found directions on how to make your OWN rag rollers rather than buying them, and then how to use them to get the style you want.









Here’s what you’ll need:
* 1 old bed sheet. Preferably one you can live without. Cotton is a great choice here. Satin would be fine, but it’s hard to work with since it slips too readily through the fingers and hair can easily slip out, as well.
* Scissors - the sheet will have to be cut up. So, be certain the sheet chosen is one that’s no longer needed.
* Measuring tape and marking pen. These will be needed to measure out the first few strips for rag rollers.
In general, those with long, thick hair will need about 60 individual rag rollers to create an all over soft curl look. Begin by cutting strips that are about six inches long and one inch wide. For very long hair, make the strips even longer. It’s best to test a few strips before cutting up the sheet entirely as some hair will require very long rollers while shorter hair might only need strips cut in shorter lengths.
Rag rollers are generally tied right up against the scalp after a few strands of hair has been rolled up inside. 
The advantage to these rollers over others include:
* Doesn’t damage the hair the way hot rollers can. Since there’s no heat, there’s no burning or drying out.
* More comfortable for sleeping on. For any woman who has slept on rollers, the comfort factor of rag rollers will be more than appreciated.
* Economical. These rollers cost almost nothing the make.


NOW FOR THE ACTUAL STYLING!

1.  Begin by washing hair with shampoo designed for your type, texture and current condition of hair.  If your hair tends to be dry, select a super moisturizing shampoo formula.  For ultra dry or super fragile strands, use the dry hair formulas and dilute the shampoo for extra gentleness.
*Note: * If you hair is long or prone to damage, consider either washing hair with conditioner only, or diluting the shampoo formula to save wear and tear on your strands.

2.  For hair that is dry, damaged or chemically treated, follow the shampoo with a rinse-out conditioning treatment.  Apply your favorite rinse-out conditioning product.

3.  Be sure to match the product to your hair type, texture and condition. Work the conditioner into the driest parts of your hair.  Leave on for up to five minutes.  Rinse well.  Finish with a cool to cold water rinse.

4.  Towel blot hair (do not rub) and gently squeeze excess moisture. 

5.  Detangle hair with fingers or a smooth detangling comb and create desired front part.

6.  Apply a cocktail of leave-in conditioner and anti-frizz products.  For soft hold, apply a mousse.  For extra hold apply a gel or gel/mousse product.  Distribute well from roots to the ends.

7.  Let hair air dry until 80-90% dry.  If you wish, sit under a hood dryer or use a blow dryer on low speed, cool air to remove excess moisture.

8.  Work from one side of the head to the other.  Use a wide tooth comb or hair pick and separate hair into 1-2 inch sections.

9. Starting at the end of the hair section, roll the hair around the strip of your prepared rag curlers.  With rag curlers you can make the hair sections as large or small as you wish as long as your strip of rag is long enough to completely encase your hair.

10. Roll the section of hair up from the ends to your scalp.  The tighter you roll the rag curler, the tighter the resulting curl.  You can either secure the rag curlers with bobby pins or you can tie them at the ends to hold them in place against the scalp.

11.  When your entire head has been put in rollers, either go to bed for the evening, or sit under a hood dryer on medium heat to get the curls to "set".

12.  When removing the rollers, unwind one section at a time.  After all the curls have been unwound, spray your entire head with a soft hold hairspray.

13.  Use fingers or wide tooth hair pick to gently arrange the curls that cascade freely down towards the top of the shoulder.  

14.  For extra shimmer, apply a drop or two of a shine serum to the palms of your hands.  Rub the serum into the palms and then lightly glide over the top of the style to add instant shimmer and shine.  

15.  Spray well with hairspray made with real silk to give an extra glossy look to the style.

16.  Attach any desired hair accessory to the finished style.  Because this is such a unkempt style, if accessories are added, they should be small to avoid detracting from the style’s ultimate design.  
*Note: *Remember to always attach accessories last after all styling products have been applied to avoid damaging delicate accessories.


----------



## Renee (Feb 10, 2008)

This is the way my mom used to curl my hair when I was a little girl! I love it!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 29, 2008)

You gave no credit to the web site you took this information from (which can be found here).


----------



## Carlyx (May 29, 2008)

My mum use to do this to my hair when I was a kid, I tried it the other week but I left them in wayyyyy too long and looked hideous haha.


----------

